# 1956 JC Higgins Jetflow



## silvertonguedevil (Jan 27, 2013)

I just picked this up this last week but this was my first opportunity to put up any pictures. I found it on craigslist somewhat locally. Overall it's in pretty decent shape. It's missing some of it's original bits and some of it's other original bits need to be replaced. I'm extremely happy though, as this is one of my grail bikes! 

Here are the parts I'm looking for. Any help is greatly appreciated!

 -Front fender
 -Rear fender w/brace
 -Pedals
 -Headlight w/bracket
 -Chainguard (mine is fairly rough--may or may not be able to straighten it)
 -Beehive Spring (this one collapses when you sit on the bike)
 -Handlebar grips
 -Kickstand

If you have any of these parts, you can reply to this thread, pm me, or text me at 916.716.9408

 Thank you!!


----------



## kenspaceliners (Jan 27, 2013)

Nice find, I really enjoy my Jetflow.
Kenny


----------



## Monark52 (Jan 27, 2013)

Nice bike man, I really like the tanks on these bikes. Sorry I can't help you out with any parts.


----------



## Sylus (Jan 27, 2013)

let me know how your search goes on the spring...mine does the same thing....very weak from age i guess but i need the whole bolt setup and the truss piece too (sorry dont wanna hijack your thread)


----------

